# Vitamin E Overdose Toxicity?



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

So I came home to find that my little 14 lb papillon has gotten into the vitamin E bottle. From a 500 count bottle of softgels, about 1/3 are missing. Figures that out of all the pills/vitamins she absolutely refuses (including beef/peanut butter flavored chewable tablets) she apparently eats human Vit E pills like crack. So how dangerous is Vit E in large doses? Should I make her vomit?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How long have they been in her system? I'd contact your ER vet for proper protocol...it is fat stored, so getting it out would be best.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

The ER wasn't very helpful. They told me normally it isn't an issue, but since she consumed so much they weren't sure. They told me to just call the poison center or whatever. Guess I'll have to just get her to vomit for me. I've been gone from home ~6 hours.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would probably do the peroxide, then tomorrow get some slippery elm and do a bland diet so her gut isn't upset from the peroxide. Everything I've read is saying E overdose isn't toxic, but I would think a small breed that ate over 10 (400iu) of E would have some sort of effects from it.


----------



## Amrit (Jun 12, 2011)

Just make sure your GSD doesnt cut themself, and maybe supplement some vitamin k to counter the effects of vitamin e.

Not all of it will get absorbed, so keep up drinking of fluids and promote urination and keep fats low so less is absorbed since vitamin e is fat soluble

I still think you should go to the vet though....just to be safe. They might pet a drip on or dialysis


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, even after 20+ ml of peroxide she still won't vomit for me so I guess I'll have to keep an eye on her now that it's been over an hour since I've been home... :shrug:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Ditto the vet tomorrow AM.
I doubt you can get anything vomited up even if the dog vomited, since the gel caps and oil both would be readily absorbed or passed out of the stomach and into the intestines.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Have you called the doggie poison control hotline? Yes it costs $65 but they sure helped me when Grim ate an entire tin of Mink Oil. This is the one our Emergency Clinic Links to

ASPCA | Animal Poison Control Center

For a 14lb dog I would be concerned about blood clotting issues.


----------

